# لماذا ابتدي المسيح خدمتة في الثلاثين من عمرة وهل هناك فترة مجهولة  ؟؟ وهل هو اله مجهول؟



## اغريغوريوس (5 فبراير 2009)

*الشبهة*


*



(10) كتب لوقا في [ 3 : 23 ] ما نصه : (( ولما ابتدأ يسوع كان له نحو ثلاثين سنة ))

أنقر للتوسيع...





أيها القارئالكريم :

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *إن المسيحكما يذكر لوقا لما بدأ دعوته كان عمره ثلاثين سنة والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هو أنهإذا كان المسيح هو رب العالمين المتجسد فماذا كان يفعل الإله رب العالمين قبل تلكالفترة وطوال الثلاثين سنة ؟! هل كان يتمشى في شوارع القدس ؟*


 
الرد


سفر العدد اصحاح الرابع اية 3
*من ابن ثلاثين سنة فصاعدا الى ابن خمسين سنة كل داخل في الجند ليعمل عملا في خيمة الاجتماع*​العدد 4 - تفسير سفر العدد


يحدد هنا سن خدمة اللاويين من إبن 30 سنة حتى 50 سنة. فالجندى العادى يتجند وهو فى سن العشرين أما اللاوى خادم الرب فيجب أن يكون أكثر نضجاً. ومرحلة السن (30-50) هى أفضل مرحلة من مراحل العمر من ناحية النضج والصحة. وبعد سن الخمسين يحتاج الفرد للراحة.

ثانيا الهنا في هذة الفترة غير مجهول لاسباب الاتية


ثاني نقطة هل الفترةمجهولة حوالي 18 سنة ستاثر علي المسيح وماذا كان يفعل فيها وهل هو اله مجهول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اولا هذة الفترة لم تاثر بتاتا *علي سيرة المسيح*

*وهو الذي تحدّى اليهود قائلاً: "من منكم يبكّتني على خطية" (يوحنا 8: 26).*

*هنا تحدي لليهود ان يعطوة فقط خطية وحدة فلو كان ارتكب خطيةواحدة خلال هذة الفترة لكانو قالولة فهو الي بلا خطية *

*وغيرها من اليات*
ففي الاية
*أليس* هذا هو *النجار ابن* مريم

هنا اليهود عرفينة 

انتهي ردي
اغريغوريوس

نروح لرد البابا شنودة
*سؤال** :*
*..........*

*



لماذا لم يذكر الكتاب تاريخالثلاثين عاما التى قضاها السيد المسيح قبل كرازته ؟ وهل ذهب خلالها الى الصين ودرسالبوذية كما يقولالبعض؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**...........................................................................................................*

*الجواب** ( **لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث** ):*
*..................................................*

*الكتاب المقدس لم**يقصد به ان يكون كتاب تاريخ**...*

*ولو ارادت الاناجيل ذكر جميع الاحداث**والتفاصيل التاريخية (ما كان العالم يسع الكتب المكتوبة)( يو 21 : 25** )*
*ان**تفاصيل يوم واحد من حياة السيد المسيح على الارض بما فيه من تعاليم ومعجزات يحتاج**وحده الى كتاب**...*

*وحتى فى فترة حياة السيد المسيح بعد الثلاثين لم تسجل كلها**يكفى ان القديس يوحنا الانجيلى قال فى ذلك : ( واشياء اخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع ان كتبت**واحدة فواحدة فلست اظن ان العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة ) ( يو 21 : 25** )*

*انما الرسل اختاروا احداثا معينة تقود الى الايمان*

*وهكذا قال**القديس يوحنا الانجيلى ( ..وامت هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا ان يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله**ولكى تكون لكم اذا امنتم حياة باسمه ) ( يو 20 : 31** )*

*ان قصد الانجيل ان**تكون بشارة خلاص تحكى قصة خلاص*

*لذلك بدات الاناجيل بميلاد المسيح المعجزى من**عذراء والملائكة الذين احاطوا بقصة الميلاد وكمثال لفترة طفولته ذكرت لقاءه بشيوخ**اليهود وتعجبهم من اجاباته( لو 2 : 46 ) كمعلم فى سنه المبكرة*

*اما ادعاء**ذهابه الى الصين فلا سند له**..*
*لاسند له من الكتاب ولا من التاريخ ولا من**التقاليد يقصد به اعداء المسيح انه اخذ تعاليمه عن البوذية ولذلك حسنا ان**الانجيلذكر علم المسيح الفائق منذ صباه حتى انه كان مثار عجب الشيوخ فلم يكن محتاجا**ان يذهب الى الصين او غيرها*

*وتعليم السيد المسيح اسمى من البوذية ومن اى**تعليم اخر*

*واى دارس يكتشف هذا السمو بما لايقاس وليس الان مجال للمقارنة ولو**كان هناك تشابه بين تعليمه والبوذية لامن به البوذيون*

*على ان عظمة السيد**المسيح لم تقتصر فقط على تعليمه*

*فهل تراه اخذ عن البوذية ايضا معجزاته**الباهرة؟**!*

*هل اخذ منها اقامة الموتى ومنح البصر للعميان وانتهار البحر**والمشى على الماء واشباع الالاف من خمس خبزات وسمكتين وشفاء الامراض المستعصية**واخراج الشياطين وباقى المعجزات التى لاتحصى*

*وهل اخذ من البوذية الفداء**الذى قدمه للعالم** ..*

*لاداعى اذن لان يسرح الخيال فى فترة الثلاثين سنة**السابقة لخدمته انما يكفى ان نقول ان السيد المسيح - حسب الشريعة - بدأ خدمته من سن**الثلاثين ( عد 4 : 3 ، 23 ، 47 ) ( 1 اى 23 : 3** )*

*وما يلزمنا معرفته فى قصة**الخلاص هو رسالة المسيح بعد الثلاثين يضاف اليها ميلاده البتولى وما احاط به من**نبوءات ومعجزات وهذا يكفى*


----------



## zezza (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرا كتير اخويا اغريغريوس على المعلومات و التعاليم الحلوة دى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## SALVATION (5 فبراير 2009)

_مشكور كتييير اغريغوريوس
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك
ويجعل موضوعك سبب بركة​_


----------



## amselim (5 فبراير 2009)

أَنَا مَجَّدْتُكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. الْعَمَلَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَعْمَلَ قَدْ أَكْمَلْتُهُ. يوحنا 17: 4


كان طريقه هنا كله طريق الطاعة وإرضاء الآب، وهو إذ يقول "أنا مجدتك على الأرض" إنما يرجع بأفكاره لى الوراء، إلى حياته على الأرض حيث لم يخطئ مرة واحدة، لم يأسف على عمله أو قول قاله قط، حياته كلها كانت لمجد الله- مجد الله في شخصه لأنه "بهاء مجده" (عب 1: 3) ومجّده بمعجزاته "فلما رأى الجموع (المعجزة) تعجبوا ومجدوا الله" (مت 9: 8)،

أما المسيح فهو البار الذي لم يعرف خطية (2 كو 5: 21) ولم يفعل خطية (1 بط 2: 22) ولم تكن فيه خطية (1 يو 3: 5). قد تألم من أجلنا نحن الأثمة. والسبب لكي يقربنا إلى الله. فنحن كنا بعيدين عن الله

فَإِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضًا تَأَلَّمَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ الْخَطَايَا، الْبَارُّ مِنْ أَجْلِ الأَثَمَةِ، لِكَيْ يُقَرِّبَنَا إِلَى اللهِ،


----------



## cross in ksa (5 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا ليك عزيزى اغرغوريوس على الرد على هذه الافكار الشاذه والغريبه

فكل العلماء والمفسرين اتفقوا على ماقلته​**
Luk 3:23  
Thirty years of age - This was the age required by the law, to which the priests must arrive before they could be installed in their office*

*Luk 3:23  And Jesus himself began to be about thirty years of age,.... Or Jesus, when he was baptized and began his public ministry, was about thirty years of age: an age at which the priests, under the law, who were typical of Christ​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اغريغوريوس

مواضيع روحية رااااائعة

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## اغريغوريوس (6 فبراير 2009)

تونى.تون. 
zezza 
amselim 
كليمو 
شكرا لموروكم كلككم ربنا معاكم


----------



## اغريغوريوس (6 فبراير 2009)

cross in ksa قال:


> *شكرا ليك عزيزى اغرغوريوس على الرد على هذه الافكار الشاذه والغريبه
> 
> فكل العلماء والمفسرين اتفقوا على ماقلته​**
> luk 3:23
> ...



*فعلا يا كروس  سن الثلاثين هو السن القانوني ومعايا ادلة كمان من التقليد اليهودي هحطها قريب شكرا لمرورك*


----------



## Holy Jerusalem (7 فبراير 2009)

سلام و نعمة
سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح معك أخي الحبيب أغريغوريوس الرب يبارك حياتك و يعوض تعب محبتك ... بشكرك كتيركتير علي هيك المعلومات القيمة للرد علي هذا التساؤل الذي يطرحه الاحبة المسلمون من اجل التشكيك في لاهوت و ارسالية رب المجد يسوع المسيح له كل المجد
أخوك في الرب هولي جيروساليم .. صلي من اجل ضعفي​​


----------



## Holy Jerusalem (7 فبراير 2009)

سلام و نعمة
سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح معك أخي الحبيب أغريغوريوس الرب يبارك حياتك و يعوض تعب محبتك ... بشكرك كتيركتير علي هيك المعلومات القيمة للرد علي هذا التساؤل الذي يطرحه الاحبة المسلمون من اجل التشكيك في لاهوت و ارسالية رب المجد يسوع المسيح له كل المجد
أخوك في الرب هولي جيروساليم .. صلي من اجل ضعفي
:new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::new5::big37:​​


----------



## اسرائيل وابوه (8 فبراير 2009)

هرد يعنى هرد 
 احذف بقى


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (8 فبراير 2009)

*اغريغوريوس شكرا على الرد الجميل ربنا يباركك*


----------



## مسلمة مغربية11 (17 فبراير 2009)

يوسف عمر محمد قال:


> قال القديس يعقوب السروجي عن التجسد:
> اذا اردت ان تنقذ انسانا غريقا او تنهض انسانا مطروحا فلا ينفع ان تقدم له النصيحة بل عليك ان تخلع ثيابك وتلبس ثياب البحر وبعد ذالك تنزل وتقيمة معك
> 
> 
> اقلع هدوم والبس هدوم السباحة (المايوه)وبعدين انزله ...ده يكون مات



هههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا تعليق


----------



## اغريغوريوس (17 فبراير 2009)

> اقلع هدوم والبس هدوم السباحة (المايوه)وبعدين انزله ...ده يكون مات



*تصدق من كتر دمك الخفيف هموت من الضحك يا سلام ظريف زي الرسول محمد كان دمة خفيف زيك*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (17 فبراير 2009)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا تعليق


*اية رايكم في  النكتة دية 
محمد رسول الاسلام مقمل و ابو قملة
بس للاسف طلعت من الاحاديث يا خسارة *


----------



## مسلمة مغربية11 (17 فبراير 2009)

اذا كان ما قاله الاخ محمد يوسق صحيح فانه مع الاسف مضحك 

اجبني هل صحيح ؟؟

بالمناسبة 

شكرا على النكت التى ابدعتها ..الدين المسيحي يعلمك السخرية من الاديان الاخرى ..جيد ووواصل اخي


----------



## اغريغوريوس (17 فبراير 2009)

طبعا لجهلكم بعلم البيان اي التشبية الي بيتكون من اداة تشبية وجة شبة مشبة بة ومشبة



> > قال القديس يعقوب السروجي عن التجسد:
> > اذا اردت ان تنقذ انسانا غريقا او تنهض انسانا مطروحا فلا
> 
> 
> ينفع ان تقدم له النصيحة بل عليك ان تخلع ثيابك وتلبس ثياب البحر وبعد ذالك تنزل وتقيمة معك



*هنا الجملة دية تامل في تجسد المسيح نزل وتجسد علشان ينقذ الانسان من الخطية الي اتورثت من ادم  اخذا صورة عبد زي مالاية مبتقول  وبعد منزل اقام الانسان وجدد طبعتة يا ريت تفتحو موضوع جديد ومتشتوتوش الموضوع الموضوع عن بداية المسيح خدمتة في الثلاثين*


----------



## مسلمة مغربية11 (17 فبراير 2009)

الاسلام ثم الاسلام
يكفي انا ملكا ملك المغرب مسلم وان 98% من سكان المغرب من اصحاب الديانة الاسلامية ..هنيا وطوبى لناااا  بدنينا الاسلام 

وشكرا على موضوعك الذي لا يهمنا في شي ولكن لابد ان اشكرك على مجهودك


----------



## اغريغوريوس (17 فبراير 2009)

> الاسلام ثم الاسلام
> يكفي انا ملكا ملك المغرب مسلم وان 98% من سكان المغرب من اصحاب الديانة الاسلامية ..هنيا وطوبى لناااا بدنينا الاسلام
> 
> وشكرا على موضوعك الذي لا يهمنا في شي ولكن لابد ان اشكرك على مجهودك


*الاظلام ثم الاظلام يا اختي علي راحتك هو حد مسكلك سيف
مين قال كدة  يا ريت تتكلمي في الموضوع *


----------



## مسلمة مغربية11 (17 فبراير 2009)

dsl j rien a dit pour ça c'est droleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## abdoelrhman (20 فبراير 2009)

والله كنت سأرد عليك واتحاور معك وكنت فى صدد تجهيز ردى 

الى ان رأيت ردك رقم 15


فعلمت انك لست اهل للحوار المثمر​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (20 فبراير 2009)

> والله كنت سأرد عليك واتحاور معك وكنت فى صدد تجهيز ردى
> 
> الى ان رأيت ردك رقم 15
> 
> ...


*حاجة عجيبة فعلا مترد ولا متردش نعملك اية مدية حقيقة رسولك هو حد غلط هنا مسيحيات يا حبيبي بس تعال الاسلاميات*


----------



## ليشع حبيب يوسف (26 فبراير 2009)

رب المجد فى فترة صبوته وشبابه ، لم يُذكر عنه فى الكتاب المقدس سوى أنه علم الشيوخ فى الهيكل فى سن الثانية عشرة من عمره .
و التقليد الكنسى يخبرنا أنه كان يعمل مع القديس يوسف النجار  ، ويعتبر القديس يوسف أنه " خادم سر التجسد الإلهى  " ، فقد كان متكفلاً بـ " الصبى وأمه " وحمايتهم : يذهب بهم إلى مصر ، ويعود بهم ثم يتكفل بمعيشتهم حتى وفاته ، كما أنه يعتبر " الأب الإعتبارى للسيد المسيح " . وهذا ما نراه فى ( لوقا 3 : 23 ) ، ( يوحنا 6 : 42 ) ، وكان من التقاليد اليهودية أنه يجب أن يعلم الأب ابنه حرفة وعمل يتعيش منه ، وهذا ما عمله القديس يوسف مع ابنه الإعتبارى الذى كان مسئولاً عنه ، لهذا نستطيع أن نقول أنه كان يعمل نجاراً حتى بداية خدمته ( متى 13 : 55 ) ، ( مرقس 6 : 3 ) .
إيبدياكون مهندس ليشع حبيب يوسف


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 يناير 2010)

للرفع


----------

